# Looking for a long-term [closed)



## Kamenriderfire (May 4, 2021)

I’m looking for someone who can RP preferably on Discord relatively regularly. It doesn’t have to be all the time but enough where we could get several posts in a day. Looking for someone who is open minded to all different types of role-play ideas. Someone who doesn’t mind a little give-and-take when it comes to what happens in the role-play. Someone who is willing to invest in what we are doing. If this sounds like you send me a personal message. I am in the US and my time zone is central time so take that into consideration.


----------



## NovaSwiftBrony (May 5, 2021)

Kamenriderfire said:


> I’m looking for someone who can RP preferably on Discord relatively regularly. It doesn’t have to be all the time but enough where we could get several posts in a day. Looking for someone who is open minded to all different types of role-play ideas. Someone who doesn’t mind a little give-and-take when it comes to what happens in the role-play. Someone who is willing to invest in what we are doing. If this sounds like you send me a personal message. I am in the US and my time zone is central time so take that into consideration.


I can play a female for you. I have no problem against it and I prefer discord as well. Feel free to add me and I'll get to you in the morning!

NovaTheLucario#6590


----------



## Gayle (Mar 23, 2022)

I may be interested depending on what you're looking for plot wise. ^.^


----------

